# New baby what now



## ashley carro (Apr 26, 2019)

Good morning 

We had a baby early am or evening last night.... I came out in am and there was a baby.
I have not seen the baby feed this am... mom has milk, baby has peed and pooped in front of me.. but I don’t know if he’s feeding. I was able to get some colostrum in him, but should we be worried about starvation or is he not feeding just while we are not around.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm not sure but I'll tag some people!
@SheepGirl @promiseacres


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 26, 2019)

You  should just watch at this time, a full belly will be a good sign. Lambs nurse often so shouldn't be hard to catch him nursing. Also his activity will clue you in. A well fed lamb will be active and curious.


----------

